# budgie making weird noises??



## birdsareepic (Nov 20, 2021)

So my old budgie used to make these noises as well so idk if its normal or not. I thought it was a sneeze till I searched up what a sneeze sounds like and the results I found were like a long sneeze and they open their mouth and stuff so i dont think its that. I really dont know how to describe the sound other than if you close your mouth and breath out your nose really fast and short than it kinda sounds like that. But i dont think its like breathing problem my bird isnt showing any symptoms on her face or on her beak and stuff like that. I also just got her about a week ago and she's still pretty scared so i dont want to traumatize her anymore. I've been trying to search up what it means but i cant figure out howto describe what it sounds like or how to find it. It really just sounds like a quiet sneeze but not like the ones Ive seen on the internet.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Budgies make a variety of different sounds and often invent them, as well  Is she showing any other symptoms such as sleepiness or lethargy, being fluffed up all day, not moving, not eating, etc.? If not, she's most likely fine. 

When my girl first made a noise like that I thought it was wheezing from an illness but it turns out she just likes to make microscopic peep/wheezing noises when she's comfy on her perch 😅 

It's hard as a first time budgie parent to know what's normal and not normal!


----------



## birdsareepic (Nov 20, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Budgies make a variety of different sounds and often invent them, as well  Is she showing any other symptoms such as sleepiness or lethargy, being fluffed up all day, not moving, not eating, etc.? If not, she's most likely fine.
> 
> When my girl first made a noise like that I thought it was wheezing from an illness but it turns out she just likes to make microscopic peep/wheezing noises when she's comfy on her perch 😅
> 
> It's hard as a first time budgie parent to know what's normal and not normal!


she does do a few things that im not sure is normal but she tends to itch herself alot Im pretty sure shes preening? but she does it alot and throughout the day. She also fluffs up her fleathers and bit and when you look at her she breathes quite fast and her tail sorta shakes?? idk if its bobbing(not quite sure what would be considered bobbing) but it kinda is almost shivering? I want to go to the vet just to check if theres anything wrongbut shes a new bird still settling in so I dont wanna scare her. Im just wonderingif maybe theres something wrong like maybe its too cold? Or shes just scared. I dont know.


----------



## bur (Nov 7, 2021)

That sounds concerning to me. I'd take her to an avian if I were you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Any time you are unsure whether or not your budgie is ill, you should have it checked out by an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future.
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.
*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian**


*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with the above. If it seems like she’s quaking or shivering that is not normal and it’s best to take her to the vet to make sure she’s ok. 👍🏻


----------

